# What i s 450 vegas round



## 2fingers

You shoot 45 arrows for a total score of 450 and up 2 45x's for tie breaker and you shoot the vegas target.


----------



## WYelkhunter

at what distance?


----------



## Cmcdonald1955

20 yards


----------



## yeeha

How many arrows per end


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye

yeeha said:


> How many arrows per end


A vegas face has 3 spots so you'll shoot all three spots 15 different times for a total of 45 shots fired.


----------



## rock monkey

3 arrows per end
5 ends per game
3 games per round


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye

rock monkey said:


> 3 arrows per end
> 5 ends per game
> 3 games per round


My bad. I just assumed it was one game like a 300 vegas round. Shoot 30 arrows, tally your score card and that's it.


----------



## field14

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> My bad. I just assumed it was one game like a 300 vegas round. Shoot 30 arrows, tally your score card and that's it.


Pretty much the same, other than....shoot 45 arrows, tally your score card, and that's it. Don't HAVE to have "games"; but we do that for leagues a lot. SOME tournaments break ties with total "Baby-x" count for the 45 arrows shot; some do it with a shootoff...
The 450 round is a bigger challenge even than the Vegas 300 round, obviously, since you have 15 more 3-shot ends instead of only 10 3-shot ends. Same time limit for 3 arrows...more ends...etc.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rock monkey

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> My bad. I just assumed it was one game like a 300 vegas round. Shoot 30 arrows, tally your score card and that's it.


what's easier to add up? the 3 games or the 15 ends?


----------

